# 'POOR man's patent'



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

IF you come up with something 'revelotionary' and think that no one has done this before, HERE is what you have to DO!!
You need to put your drawings, pictures and 'testimonys' from any witnesses in an envlope an send it to YOURSELF 'Registered mail'.
That way, your 'idea' has a FEDERAL date on it! DO NOT open that envelope unless you are in court deciding who came up with the idea FIRST!!
A 'FEDERAL' letter carries a lot of weight in a case like that. 
You might not even need to pay a lier/ lawyer to 'defend' you!
It could save your house!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I read in official literature from the patent office, that this doesn't actually protect you. Can't remember the details, but the bottom line is that you need to file a patent to protect yourself, and this involves an attorney.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> I read in official literature from the patent office, that this doesn't actually protect you. Can't remember the details, but the bottom line is that you need to file a patent to protect yourself, and this involves an attorney.


PROOF is in the pudding. You NEED a paper trail or it's 'he said, she said'. That's the part that eats your house


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Actually,guys... I did BOTH(at the advice of an Attorney),but ANYONE can file against a patent as being done,already,and as in my case,it can tie things up for a long time!
Also,most patents only last for a certain number of years,and,if you don't renew it in time,someone else can file the exact same one!
In my case,however,I supplied the model,drawings,and blueprints(all signed by witnesses),but the other guy's attorney won't show theirs,stating it's "proprietary information"). The judge has ordered that,if,in 90 days,he doesn't produce them,he will rule MY patent as the TRUE patent! 
If he DOES produce them,the court will examine them,and if they don't match EXACTLY,again he will rule in my favor. So,for now,we wait.
The ONLY way they will EXACTLY match,is if they were copied while at the patent office.
I know I will win...it's just that I have to play games,first!

By the way,my lawyer found out that this guy has done this before!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well John, we'll be pulling for you. Good luck to you.
Sounds like this other fellow is a known slippery character, hope he finally gets busted!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

If your liar could drop a 'sealed' regestered letter in front of the Judge, It couldn't hurt! A paper trail with a 'Federal' date stamp? Kinda hard to argue with.

THAT is the point of this post. It won't secure' your patent. What it does is 'document' your idea's origin.


----------



## brianjose (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah i too have read that you need a patent attorney for that. They have a proper patent attorney license from the relevant department of their federal state. Read on this page for further information


----------

